# The 43rd Company



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Here is my attempt at a "Blood Quest" type fiction, only with guardsmen.

I do not have the start as I seem to have lost it, so here it is from the 2nd chapter.
43rd support snipers had to hold the Orks back from the city long enough to let the humans escape the world. Captain Mace is leading them.



The captain glared at the poor guardsmen. “It was just a suggestion sir!” Ace the uncannily lucky company medic pleaded. “Grr! I want you all on the Bloody damned Tank NOW!” The captain was getting increasingly aggravated. Commissar Horn had just finished smearing Ork organs all over the building walls and casually strolled over to the Hesitant Guardsmen “I'm in the mood for an execution.” 
“..yes..sir, we shall proccede onto an explosive canister as transport for the time being, sir!” replied Trooper Minnver, the educated of the group.
“Ah much better, now carry on before I choose to satisfy my executional needs” snapped Horn right before a squad of Orks lumbering onto the wall with giant choppas had caught his attention. “Oh look, scum” and with that the Commissar skipped off to slaughter another squad of the green skinned aliens.
The tank commander was getting impatient with the guardsmen.
“Getting on? No? Haven't got all day!”
One by one the nervous Snipers each hopped onto the Hellhound.
A short while later, the six remaining guardsmen and Mace where sitting atop the tank waiting for the Commissar to loose interest in taunting the Orks.
Finally Horn returned and the tank was off. The screeching of metal against stone followed by the nervous yelps of the guardsmen as they held on for dear life, the unlikely transport broke free of the buildings structure and crashed through the top floor landing with a thump on the barren, dry earth below it.
“Emperors teeth! We coulda walked! Aaahhh!!” Screamed the unfortunate snipers as the Hellhound smashed into wrecked buildings and flew over obstacles, throwing guardsmen high up as they desperately grabbed onto anything they could find.
The tank smashed into some bits of junk and landed side on, to the utter horror of the tormented guardsmen. “Oi! That was on purpose you slimy bastard!” Protested one trooper. 
The commander's head popped up from the hatch “What? Wanna go faster?”
Minnver, shocked looked as if he was going to empty his lasgun power pack into the commanders face, but didn't get a chance, the commander dissapeared back into the tank heavily laughing.
“Bastard! Bastard! Bastard!” Ace managed to shout out as he was thrown about the fuel canister. “Hey thats enough! Shut up all of you!” Captain Mace yelled over the sound of Ork shooters going off nearby.
Commissar Horn seemed oblivious to what was going on around him. He was casually surveying the surrounding area. 

The tank suddenly halted and the snipers went flying over the front of the tank.
“Dammit!” 
Commander Lassan's head popped up out of the hatch again. “Captain! Got some kinda problem! Don't worry, up and running, no time!”
“What problem may I inquire?” Horn asked the powder blackened face.
“Uh...thing next to the thing, with green lights...yeah..well its gone..”
Unexpectedly a mob of Orks jumped out of the wreckage and sprinted towards the tank. 
“SNIPERS! SKIRMISH ORDER!” 
The snipers of the 43rd company instinctively jumped into position.
“AIM LOW! WAIT! Wait for it boys! FIRE! 
Half the green skins where already missing heads and lying dead still in the dirt.
The snipers had been drilled and drilled until they couldn't drill no more, then drilled again until they could fire and reload while asleep and at this such hour, the drilling had paid off.
About ten Orks had made it to the guardsmen when the Hellhound Inferno cannon belched forth a giant flame of immense heat that in no time the remaining Orks had been transformed into piles of smoking black limbs. 

I have completed more but I want to see how this would go.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

“Marvelous show! Marvelous! I must add.” the commissar was leaning on the tanks side clapping “Marvelous! Now, were to Captain Mace?” Horn turned to Mace as the evacuation ships with all the civilians and the rest of the army, including the 43rd company, where seen rocketting up past the thinning atmosphere of the dying planet.
“A ship! We need a Dammned ship, something small and fast. Minnver, Strogg and Sargeant Fritz!” “Yes Sir!” the three stood to attention. “Sargeant Fritz, take Minnver and Strogg, I want a quick recon over at the ruin junk heap other side of that building! Numbers Sargent, I want numbers.” “Sir!” Fritz jumped to attention, saluted and dissapeared amongst the smashed stone and junk followed by the merciless Strogg and a complaining Minnver.
Strogg was quite handy having around as he was a born pshycopathic killer, a born soldier so to speak. A bit like the Commissar. He was nicknamed Strogg after he brutally ambushed the infamous Ork Nob Strogg while he was rallying the Orks under the snipers deadly frightening fire. He was later found on the Nobs body cutting him to shreds over and over for no apparent reason. After the incident the nickname Strogg caught on.

“Piquets! Remaining four, 30 metre spread, Circle fomation around the tank, jump to it!”
The captain ordered.
Mace, Horn and the tank crew were left.
“Up and runnin, shortly!”
“Good, Good.” The pleased Commissar replied.
“So what may I ask are your plans Captain Mace?” Horn inuired.
“We need a dammed ship sir, something to get us the bloody hell out of here, sir.”

Short while later Sargent Fritz returned. “So?”
Fritz stood to attention “Captain Mace sir, a ship, Imperial ship but looted by the 'skins sir.
In working order, space for the tank too sir. Thirty outside, less than five inside, sir.”
“Good work Fritz. Right, call up the Piquets, Hows the tank?”
“Wont explode if thats what you mean.” The commanders voice came from inside the tank.
“Right. We are going to pay a little visit to our green skinned friends. Snipers! Pin the Bastards, Skirmish order, we come from the flank. Commissar Horn, if sir doesn't mind, your highness will accompany the Hellhound in its glorious charge.”
“The pleasure is but mine” the Commissar replied while getting up onto the tank.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Mace turned to the snipers “Strogg, Hogan. I need you two in the ship first. Hogan See if you can get it running. Go now.” Hogan was the closest thing in the squad to an engineer and a pilot. 
Mace and the four remaining snipers crept up atop the junk heap full of rusted transports and ruined buildings. The Hellhound was ready to topple the Orks in a head on charge through the wreckages right after the first shots where fired by the snipers.
Strogg and Hogan had silently moved around and were waiting for the signal.
Minnver silently lifted his rifle, looking through the lense he picked his target, an Ork kicking a grot and waving his Choppa around. 
He breathed and he waited, waited for the kill and he wouldn't miss because he was a sniper of the 43rd company, part of the infamous “Regiment Of Death” , the elite, the best shots the Imperium could offer.
“FIRE!”
He fired, didnt wait to see his target drop, instead moved onto another target, he fired again and again, never watching his foe fall.
Three, five, ten Orks dead. 
The Orks, surprised, charged the snipers when suddenly a giant lumbering heap of metal with a yelling Commissar standing on top leaped through the air and landed exactly on half the Ork squad, crushing their skulls and mincing their bodies under the tracks.
“Bloody Eye of Terror!” Ace watched the tank in bewilderment.
“Shut up! keep firing!” Mace's voice was drowened out by the sound of the Inferno cannon scorching everything around it.
Only Horn could be heard standing on the tank “BURN SCUM BURN! AHA HA HA HA!!!”
“Shit man, I gotta get me one of those” Killick the company thief remarked.
“Ha ha yeah, try steal that from the armoury!” Ace replied.
“Steal?! What? I don't steal, you've got me confused!”
“Yeah then where'd you get that officer issue laspistol? uh?” Minnver joined in.
“I found the bloody thing!”
“Ha ha ha” 
“Shut up..” Captain Mace stood up “..dont go accusing Killick, your all thieves, he's just a better one.”
“Thank you sir” Killick replied”


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Hogan leaped into the ship, past the oddly shaped blast door with Strogg at his heels.
Strogg was clutching his deadly curved blade. They where sprinting to the pilot deck sharply turning corners, hurriedly navigating their way around the crude Ork vessel.
“ 'ere Strogg. Dam its plenty 'ard joggin 'ere eh! Watch your 'ead there!”
A couple of Orks where firing off rounds like blind maniacs hitting everything but the guardsman. 
Hogan stopped, aimed and fired. In a matter of seconds the shooting ceased from the Orks side.
Strogg didn't stop. Instead he continued running ahead of Hogan, swinging his blade upwards into the throat of an Ork, spurting blood and soaking his arm. Strogg felt a pang of sadistic elation rise up into him. A feeling veterans of war had learned to welcome during blood and gore filled battles, reducing them to the instincts of wild animals and rage filled monsters.
Strogg silently welcomed the feeling, smiling to himself. This was his world and he was god.
Twisting the blade free he dived crashing headlong into a surprised Ork.
Skillfully, silently Strogg brought the blade down slicing the hideous Ork's head in two, pushing the blade forward out of the Ork's skull he ducked under an Ork's swinging axe.
At the right moment the sickly blade curved around the greenskin's neck cutting open its throat exposing thick, black arteries spraying black blood onto his face.
Strogg was excited, his lust for battle re-activated, nothing but the smell of blood and the screams of the enemy could satisfy his sick, twisted mind.
A two metre tall Ork with chains nailed into his face and claws the size of a mans leg had stepped out of a near compartment, cutting his face and chest with his own claws the Ork leader roared and challenged the little human with his puny blade.
Strogg smiled. This was his world and he was god.

Hogan picked up his pace staying as far as possible from Strogg's inevitable blood fest.
“Bloody 'ell! Ah there it is!” Hogan had finally found the cockpit and was desperately trying to work the controls. “Bloody 'ell! What a 'unk a junk this is!” The ignition was activated and the giant heap of bolted metal squealed and lurked upward. “Down! Bloody emperor forsaken 'unk o' crap!” The Orkish craft slammed down landing fiercely as Hogan was cursing uncontrollably. 

Commissar Horn's steel boot landed on the trapped Ork's head crushing it instantly, exposing dark oozing brains and sharp shards of bone. 
“Won't be hearing from it soon.” Horn grinned at the guardsmen showing his miraculously clean white teeth. How he managed to keep them so tidy was a mystery to all. Mace had managed to wipe out the remaining Orks guarding the ship with the help of the Hellhound. Now he just needed to wait for Hogan to get the ship up and running.
“Dammit!” Mace cursed to himself. Why had the colonel abandoned them? Was it to save his own skin? Or maybe he was ordered out? If he was why hadn't he contacted the squad?
Whatever the reason Captain Mace and the surviving snipers where on a dying planet completely over run by the Ork scum, which awaited exterminatus, complete obliteration of the world from orbital bombardment. The only way to rid a planet of Orks was to destroy the planet. This was all minutes away and if Hogan didn't act they would all burn and die.
“What are we waiting for? In the ship now!” The Captain pulled Killick and Minnver to their feet. “Find a way to get the ramp down for the tank!” He was half shouting half running.
“Lassan!” The tank commanders head popped up out of the tank. “Sir?”
“Lassan get the tank ready to board the ship!”
Years of leading men had given him valuable instincts allowing him to evaluate the situation in a matter of seconds giving him more time to act. Sweat was dripping down his face his back and arms. He didn't have seconds.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

“RARGHH!!” The enormous Ork leader charged full speed waving its claws forward clumsily but deadly, ferociously trying to rip the human to shreds.
Strogg leaped to his right expertly rebounding off the dark, icy narrow corridor wall 
completely dodging the Ork. With one sudden thrust, Strogg had stabbed the wicked blade into the Ork's scarred skull. 
The Ork twisted around laughing. The two opponents faced each other once more.
Strogg smeared his blood soaked hands across his smiling face covering himself in Ork blood.
“COME ERE!” The Nob shouted. Once more the Ork crashed forward towards Strogg, opening its arms just in case the human tried to dodge again. Although the human didn't dodge this time.
The wicked blood fetish had built up inside him and was bursting out.
Strogg latched himself on the Orks body and clawed at his foes eyes, ripping them out of their sockets and somersaulting back off the Ork. The Ork was blind and was desperately swinging its rusted claws around itself. Strogg leaped onto its back and to the Orks horrified surprise took a huge bite out of its neck. The Ork tumbled down missing a large chunk of its neck. Strogg couldn't be stopped. The unlikely guardsmen ripped another chunk from the vulnerable Orks neck with his teeth. He freed his blade and cut at its face and empty eye sockets shredding its face utterly. 
Strogg stood up laughing menacingly. The Ork moved and in a flash Strogg was on it again skinning the Ork's face and chewing on its throat.
Sadistic instinct had already taken over. Strogg stood up again hysterically laughing. 

The end of a bolt pistol appeared from the dark knocking Strogg over the head dropping him instantly.
The bolt pistol's owner emerged revealing Commissar Horn.
Horn studied the horrifically mutilated Ork Nob and an unconscious Strogg with a mouthful of Ork flesh. soaked in blood.
“Good man. Ace! Clean him up and put him somewhere a little less... shall we say, free?”
“Yes sir!”


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Hogan was beginning to push buttons at random. 
“We leaving yet?” Minnver and Killick stood over Hogans shoulders.
“Gimme a second aye!” 
“Open the vehicle boarding ramp Hogan, be quick about it man!”
“Oi” Hogan turned to the startled guardsmen.
“Ya wanna leave this Grox aresed rock or ya fancy a burn?”
The two backed off. “Yeah sure sure just get the dam thing open.” 
“Smart arsed 'eathin Pd's.”
“Stupid bloody heathin Nd's”

The boarding ramp finally screeched open.
“Lets go buddies!” Lassan Yelled at the tank crew. “Where Commander?” The Hellhound crew stared bewildered.
“In there, what do you mean where? Forward!”
“But sir..” 
“Forward!” Lassan assumed his glory pose revealing his torso up with his sword pointing towards the ramp. “In there maties! In there!”
The Hellhound lumbered up the ramp scarring both its sides against the ship.
Obviously the space was made for bikes not tanks.
“Forward! Forward!”
Somehow the tank managed to fit in the tight spot snuggly, although with little space for the crew to scramble out.
“Jeez”

That moment, the Ork Army reached them.

“TAKE IT ALL!! TAKE IT ALL!!”
Sargent Fritz slung his sniper to his back and was using Ork shootas, blasting away.
He knew a sniper would have done more damage but the crude Ork weapon made a lot more noise. Killing the Orks wouldn't do a dent in their charge, more would come but scaring them would. 
Fritz's sudden shouting alerted the men.
Killick and Minnver appeared near the ramp shooting up at the Orks with their snipers.
“Bloody hell! Theres Hundreds of them!”
“Keep firing!”
Bullets flew all over the place, hitting the ship, scratching the paint.
Mace charged into the cockpit. “Hogan! What the hell are you doing?!”
“Got it sir! Lifting now sir!” 
“ACE!” Mace Shouted down the ship hallway.
Ace had just finished locking Strogg in the ship's holding cell and had discovered something that chilled him to the bone.
“Here sir!” Ace couldn't move.
The Captain burst into the holding cell.
“Emperor be dammed! Bloody Monsters!”
Mace reassured himself. He'd have to check this out later, but now he had a job to do.
“Good job Ace.”
Horn entered the cell. “Hmm, this is a sight eh? I'll get the men then.”

“DIE DIE DIE!! TAKE IT!!”
Fritz was retreating back to the ship, still firing.
Orks fell, not nearly enough.
Bullets flickered past him. A couple grazed his head.
“TAKE IT! TAKE IT ALL!! ARGHH!!” 
Fritz was staring at his left arm wriggling on the scorched dirt below him, still firing with his remaining limb. Red hot burning pain charged up his shoulder almost knocking him unconscious. “NOOO!! NEVER!!” He couldn't, he wouldn't falter. He would die but he needed to give them time. Walking back, something exploded, the ground shook, dust flew all over and Fritz suddenly flipped over. “ARGHH!!”
He tried to scramble up but couldn't. “What the hell?” Pain seared up his torso.
Fritz wanted to look down, but knew it wasn't a good idea. 
“Shit!”
Lying on the ground still firing shots he dropped his head. Nothing could be heard.
Silence. Not a good sign, he thought. But he could feel dirt, dirt underneath him moving.
The Emperor was pulling his soul towards him, blurs, the Emperor looked into his face.
“Finally”, he thought.

Commissar Horn stood over what was left of Sargeant Fritz.
“Alright there sargeant? I see your taking a nap, in the middle of a battle? Thats a severe offence you know. Take him up lads.”
Killick and Minnver hauled Fritz's mangeled body back to the ship.
Killick looked over at Minnver. “So I see the Commissars back to normal again!”
They both stared at the commissar.

“HA HA HA!! COME ON!! HA HA!!”
Horn's chain sword rumbled alive and he raised his bolter, calmly, at an army.


----------



## BilliardMan (Apr 16, 2008)

Interesting. What happends to the Fritz and the commissar?


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

What the hell are you asking?
You've read what happens next... you live in my house!


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

“You alright Ace?”
“Sir?” Ace tried shifting his glance to the Captain.
“Ace! Look at me when I'm talking! We don't need a petrified medic!”
“Sir! Yes sir!” Ace forced himself to stop staring at the newly encountered sight and focus on the Captain. “Ace! I will blow your fucking head off if you don't look at me!”
That got his attention.
Minnver and Killick burst into the dark concrete walled detention room.
“Arghh!” Minnver bolted out of the room.
“What in the Emperors name?” Killick stared past the Captain and Ace clutching a semi-dead-decapitated Sargeant Fritz.
“Ace! Take Fritz! We are leaving, wheres the Commissar?”
“Outside sir!”
“Outside? Bloody hell!”



Hmm, thought Commissar Horn as his chainsword entered up through the neck into the head of an Ork shreding its face completely. He could never stop enjoying the sound Ork brains made when shredded by his chainsword. “Ha Ha Ha Ha!” Horn swung the chainsword left opening an Ork in half. He rammed its hilt foward smashing in another Orks face.
“Oh how much I enjoy this!” Laughing hysterically Horn jumped back tumbling an Ork attempting to grab his small human head. Licking his lips Horn dodged to his right.
The bolt pistol made an explosive booming noise as Horn unloaded several rounds into the surrounding Orks spraying bits of Ork everywhere. “Oh YES! Ha ha!”

Seeing Horn, Mace wondered how the Commissar could fight like a blood thirsty killer and retain his composure. At that moment it didn't matter.
An Ork leaped up at Mace swinging its axe wildly. Mace grabbed the axe with his bionic arm and decapitated its head with it. Another, seeing its comrade killed charged the Captain. Mace took hold of its throat and with an easy twist, snapped its neck.
The Ork dropped dead.
“Im sick of this. Commissar! We are leaving!”
Horn stopped beating an Ork in with its own limb and looked up at Mace.
“Ah there you are! Leaving already? Well if you insist!”
Lunging the limb at the Orks, Horn casually retreated backwards still firing his pistol calmly.
“Ha ha ha! See you later scum!”
Horn followed Mace back onto the ship and the blast doors closed shut.
Captain Mace of the 43rd Company 7th Terek Light Infantry Regiment sighed.
“Finally we can leave..” The thunder of Rockets shook the ground around the ship.
“Just in time too Captain.”
The ship rocked clumsily from side to side as it lifted itself up from the planet.
“We still need to get to the Regiment sir.”
“Faith Captain, Faith will get us there, but at the moment we have something else to worry about.”
Mace knew what Horn reffered to and was picking himself up for a visit to the holding cell.


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Is that it? Is that the end?


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

No.. its still in process. If I write more (which I will) then i'll post it.


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

k: So are your actually writing the story or is it from a book


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

trying to write a novel.
Writing a few novels but I''m starting with 40k, cause its easy.


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh right sounds good so far


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

i cant believe you made a billiardman account...shame :no:

the novel is awesome though

easier to read on paper than on a forum


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

its pretty good, just make sure that you add a little more scenic detail to your pieces. i just couldn't quite picture the surroundings and whatnot. your sentences need to be a little more clear cut and to the point as well. you tend to run-on a bit. but otherwise, superb concept. :drinks:

Commissar Ploss


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

lol yeah i shamefully relised that a while ago and am polishing up the fiction.
Thnx for the pointers, always need to know my mistakes.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

no problem, i'm glad to help! feel free to ask if there's anything that you need help with.


----------

